# Neue Händlerpreise in 4.3 - ungeschliffene nicht mehr verkäuflich?



## Byte768 (10. Oktober 2011)

Offensichtlich steht schon wieder eine Änderung laut MMO-champion an:



> Uncut Cataclysm uncommon, rare, and meta gems can no longer be sold to the vendor.
> Cut uncommon gems sell for more to the vendor and cost more to list on the Auction House.



Ungeschliffene Steine sollen nicht mehr beim Händler verkäuflich sein, während geschliffene etwas mehr bringen. Außerdem werden AH Gebühren für diese gesenkt, aber geschliffene auch teurer gemacht.
Ich frage mich wieder einmal was das soll, mit Einführung der epischen Steine wird ja das Interesse an vorherigen Crap extrem abfallen und das wirklich lästige ist nunmal, das man dieses Zeug nichtmal mehr beim Händler loswird sondern nur durch /vernichten.

Nachdem ja auch schon Sammelberufe gelitten haben (20 Saronitbarren brachten mal 25g!!) geht es beim Juwe weiter. Mittlerweile lohnt sogar das Farmen alter Mats mehr als das der neuen. Ist wirklich so, bei uns kostet ein Stack Kräuter aus Classic 150-200g.


----------



## Dengog (25. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Bei uns auf Kil'Jaeden ist es sehr schlimm...

Geschliffene Steine (außer rot) bringen max 20g
Hab letztens Ausdauer-Gems für 70er (BC Gear) verkauft, die gingen für 25g das Stück weg.

Naja mal schauen, was sich Blizz noch alles ausdenkt...


----------

